# Workflow speedup in Sibelius



## snattack (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi!

I'm working on speeding up unnecessary workflow issues in Sibelius. If anyone can answer or give tips about any of the following matters, I'd be very happy. Currently closing in on a deadline with 4 orchestral scores.


1. I'd like to position rehearsal marks in the beginning of a system so that it's centered above the first barline BEFORE the clef and key signature.

So, for some reason this isn't possible. And for some stupid reason, selecting "Filter -> Rehearsal Marks" and moving the rehearsal marks with arrows only moves ONE of these (despite all other elements that can be moved in a group).

4 orchestral scores x about 10 rehearsal marks x all the parts gives me quite an unnecessary time leak. Anyone got any tips?


2. I have a series of stuff I'm doing to every part, and it's be handy to program a macro or something for these (like select all, reset note spacing, use total amount of pages plugin, etc). Anyone got experience doing this?


More to come..

Best,
Andreas


----------



## windshore (Mar 29, 2013)

You don't mention what version your on and your description of the issue is a bit confusing but there are a couple of things I would point to.

First of all Sib restricts variations made to "Rehearsal Numbers" text. (Why I don't know -even when you enter different parameters, it ignores.) So I would suggest that you create a new text style based on "Boxed System Text". 

You'll have the control you want then to move or create a new default position for that text type. (You're also then not restricted to simple letters.)

Re Question 2. There are no macro commands within Sib, but there are tons of shortcut - key commands. You can also create your own key commands in preferences. 

Without knowing more specifics of your flow, I can't help you more than that for now.


----------



## snattack (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, and sorry, I use Sibelius 7.

As I suspected. I use regular bar numbers in my my rehearsal marks, and it's very convenient to use that since it automatically update the number during changes (adding/deleting bara before and so on). Also my auto breaks are dependent on the rehearal marks. Things like these really bugs me w. Sibelius, that in some cases they seem to have "forgotten" to add features that seems obvious.

Ok, another issue: when adding tempotext or description (Allegro, or similar) the engraving school (as I've been schooled through various litteratures and tutors anyway), the first one usually should be places horizontally alligned with the time signature, but Sibelius only have the option of placing it aligned to a note. This means I manually have to move all time signatures in a score since it's dependent on how many accedentals there are in the key signature. Any tip here aligning this?


----------



## mathis (Mar 29, 2013)

you can edit the default positions of every single element type in Sibelius. Check the default positions editor! That will move all the rehearsal marks at once.


----------



## snattack (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes, that's a possibility, but that's still dependent on which key signature the score is written in since it's aligned to the position where the MUSIC starts rather than the first barline. So if the key signature changes, this doesn't work.


----------



## bryla (Mar 29, 2013)

+ it still can't default rehearsal marks to be left of chord symbols.... come on, how stupid is that?


----------



## windshore (Mar 29, 2013)

You can move an individual rehearsal mark if you want. Command click then add the option key and drag. 

To create rehearsal marks which default to a different location, you'd have to create a new text type.

One thing which always helps is that the default size of rehearsal marks is needlessly large IMHO so reducing the font size helps keep them out of the way of a whole range of other items.

re: tempo text - you want it horizontally aligned with the time signature? Really? Do you mean Vertically aligned? One way or other it seems you need to visit the defaults position page.


----------

